# Commercial Kitchen space to rent in Phoenix, AZ?



## elearley (Jun 30, 2008)

I am looking to rent a commercial kitchen space part time. The space needs to be equipped for pastry in or around Phoenix, AZ. I will get the required licensure and liability insurance. Any ideas?


----------

